# Getting rid of a gloss finish



## jacques124 (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi, I have received an order of t-shirts from a printer (white ink on a navy t-shirt and yellow ink on a green t-shirt) and the ink finish is glossy. Is there a way I can, at home, make it matte?


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

jacques124 said:


> Hi, I have received an order of t-shirts from a printer (white ink on a navy t-shirt and yellow ink on a green t-shirt) and the ink finish is glossy. Is there a way I can, at home, make it matte?


It all depends on what process was used to print the shirt.

For example, the initial pressing of a shirt using the Forever Laser Low Temp leaves a very glossy finish. A second pressing using a cover sheet is required to remove the gloss (and is also necessary to ensure durability of the print).

Without knowing what the process is, it's impossible to tell. But I'd start with a repress of the image.


----------



## bkadv (Sep 15, 2015)

Parchment paper. Cover, press for 8 seconds or so anywhere between 300-330 depending on your press, light pressure, see what it looks like. Teflon sheets make prints glossy, parchment paper will make them flat/matte. It might not be totally matte if they are super shiny for some reason, but it will help. Let us know how it goes!


----------

